# 5d mk III, the honeymoon is over



## aceplato (Dec 23, 2013)

Help! Direction? Assistance?

My 5d mkIII is acting badly, started a week ago, err 20. Brought her home like an injured bird as the battery pull in the field and power on and off did nothing. Pulled the lens and the mirror was raised a bit, pressed down as if I was trying to move a butterfly's wing and no movement, pushed up and it went all the way up easy. Pulled the battery and all was well. Did some test shots, noted an odd addition to the shutter sound but thought it was ok and thought I would get a second opinion. Took her to a local shop known for excellent work, they gave her a thumbs up, "spring tension is good" and "no odd noise".

Just the other day I was shooting my wife in a Double Road Race (a 10k and then 5k run) and found that she (the camera not my wife) was locking up again with err 20 then err 1 and then err 20 again. I flipped to silent multiple-exposure rather then normal multiple-exposure and found I could get about 10 continuous shots before lock up and error, yeah! And of course the odd shutter noise was gone. Dah, silent mode.

Stats are:
Purchased July 2012, yes, out of warranty, spoke to Canon and they asked that I send it to Irvine for non warranty repair.
43,800 shutter actuations
Factory Canon Battery
Locks up with all lens and flash (or not) combo's
SanDisk 16gb, Extreme Pro 90/Extreme 60
Most recent Firmware update
The camera could be mistaken for brand new, she is my baby and receives all the benefits associated with this title! My wife calls her my "other girl-friend".

Side notes:
Last lock up (thought it would not free up too) I saw that the shutter was completely closed and the mirror was all the way up too.
The camera will not perform "manual sensor cleaning" from main menu. And will not lock up the mirror.
When engaging "live View" the mirror lock up sound is normal but the release is when it sounds odd. This is the new odd sound of the shutter movement.

Today I am going back to the local good shop with this new info in hand but I also wanted to see what and if anything anyone here may know on this? Any opinions are welcome? Well, besides someone telling me I should have bought a Nikon.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## revup67 (Dec 23, 2013)

I know the irvine center. I've met in person a few of the folks there and they are very fair. I might suggest seeing if you qualify for CPS (Canon Professional Services). 20 points are needed and points are gotten by owning lenses and cameras. I paid the $100 annual membership which gives you an far better replacement / upgraded camera strap, several lens caps and the ability to borrow lenses/cameras etc. for free. Canon pays shipping to you you pay shipping in return as well as a 20% discount off all repairs and up to 5 free 18 point inspections for one full year.

Once you register then send your camera in as the $100 goes a long way for one year.

here's the link: http://cps.usa.canon.com/

Rev


----------



## scottburgess (Dec 23, 2013)

If it were me, I'd send it to Canon and not bother with the local shop unless they are an authorized Canon repair facility. 44k shutter activations in 1.5 years shows you're an active shooter, so you might consider CPS membership. I have no idea what is wrong, but I would send it to Irvine as soon as possible to limit any additional damage.



aceplato said:


> Help! Direction? Assistance?
> 
> My 5d mkIII is acting badly, started a week ago, err 20. Brought her home like an injured bird as the battery pull in the field and power on and off did nothing. Pulled the lens and the mirror was raised a bit, pressed down as if I was trying to move a butterfly's wing and no movement, pushed up and it went all the way up easy. Pulled the battery and all was well. Did some test shots, noted an odd addition to the shutter sound but thought it was ok and thought I would get a second opinion. Took her to a local shop known for excellent work, they gave her a thumbs up, "spring tension is good" and "no odd noise".
> 
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 23, 2013)

Unfortunately, $h!t happens. Frequently, expensive $$$hit. If your wife needed medical care, would you take her to the local clinic (the one that already misdiagnosed her once), or to the research hospital in the city? "Your other girlfriend" is sick, send her to Canon ASAP.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Unfortunately, $h!t happens. Frequently, expensive $$$hit. If your wife needed medical care, would you take her to the local clinic (the one that already misdiagnosed her once), or to the research hospital in the city? "Your other girlfriend" is sick, send her to Canon ASAP.



+1


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 23, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, $h!t happens. Frequently, expensive $$$hit. If your wife needed medical care, would you take her to the local clinic (the one that already misdiagnosed her once), or to the research hospital in the city? "Your other girlfriend" is sick, send her to Canon ASAP.
> ...


+10 Indeed! Send her in quick but do sign up for CPS if you qualify! It's worth every penny. Being a CPS member saved me several hundred dollars on my last repair, far more than the $100 to join! 

All the best!


----------



## zlatko (Dec 23, 2013)

Send it to Canon for repair. Explain the problem in detail, including the shutter count.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 23, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Careful guys, we don't want to re-start the whole "CPS is for pros only" debate.


----------



## aceplato (Dec 23, 2013)

revup67 said:


> I know the irvine center. I've met in person a few of the folks there and they are very fair. I might suggest seeing if you qualify for CPS (Canon Professional Services). 20 points are needed and points are gotten by owning lenses and cameras. I paid the $100 annual membership which gives you an far better replacement / upgraded camera strap, several lens caps and the ability to borrow lenses/cameras etc. for free. Canon pays shipping to you you pay shipping in return as well as a 20% discount off all repairs and up to 5 free 18 point inspections for one full year.
> 
> Once you register then send your camera in as the $100 goes a long way for one year.
> 
> ...


 Signed up for CSP (20 points, really, I'm a lens whore), thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## aceplato (Dec 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Unfortunately, $h!t happens. Frequently, expensive $$$hit. If your wife needed medical care, would you take her to the local clinic (the one that already misdiagnosed her once), or to the research hospital in the city? "Your other girlfriend" is sick, send her to Canon ASAP.


 Word and thanks for everything,

Chris


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree with everyone. I would add that upS right now is not up to snuff unless they straightend thing out over the weekend.

Send it off, get it insured. If you can get CPS and it is a good deal for you, do that.

I have sent things to Canon in Irvine, and they do a good job. Turnaround isn't bad either.
Keep us up to date.

Scott


----------



## Taemobig (Dec 23, 2013)

I got an error 20 last week. It only occurs when I shoot in silent mode, otherwise my 5d mk3 works perfectly. But I was currently working as a movie set photographer and I needed my camera to be as quiet as possible (I shot in live view but focusing sucked so much and silent shutter was quiet enough for most situations). I decided to send in my camera to the canon service center in irvine. They told me error 20 was an internal mechanical error. They had to replace the mirror box with the AF system and the shutter (had about 120,000 clicks). Cost me $453 after my gold CPS discount, would have been $600+ without it. I drove to Canon Irvine on monday, they overnighted my camera and got it back friday.

Of course your error 20 might not be as bad as mine.


----------



## bseitz234 (Dec 23, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> I agree with everyone. I would add that upS right now is not up to snuff unless they straightend thing out over the weekend.



No kidding- send it Fedex.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 23, 2013)

bseitz234 said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with everyone. I would add that upS right now is not up to snuff unless they straightend thing out over the weekend.
> ...



Got a UPS delivery from an Amazon order, on schedule. Darn good thing my phone alerts me at delivery - books (yes, Amazon still sells them!) in a cardboard box, the delivery guy left them uncovered in the rain. Brown let me down...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 24, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> bseitz234 said:
> 
> 
> > scottkinfw said:
> ...



Aww come on John! I was hoping you had hyperlinked the word "Brown" to the UPS site.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 24, 2013)

bseitz234 said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with everyone. I would add that upS right now is not up to snuff unless they straightend thing out over the weekend.
> ...


I get and send UPS every day with No issues. Fedex is pretty much equally good.


----------



## kbmelb (Dec 24, 2013)

I love UPS because they are consistently awful. I know if I get the alert my package has been delivered and I haven't had a knock at my door I know to check the house at the end of my road that is #520 since my house is #620. It blows me away how often this happens. Even with stuff that says "Signature Required." Amazing!


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi,
They probably did get a signature, just not your signature! It doesn't say purchasers signature required which is good as it would mean I couldn't stay in and wait for parcels the other half has bought! It may mean that the resident at #520 didn't notice the number, if they had would they not have re-directed the driver to your address?

Cheers Graham



kbmelb said:


> I love UPS because they are consistently awful. I know if I get the alert my package has been delivered and I haven't had a knock at my door I know to check the house at the end of my road that is #520 since my house is #620. It blows me away how often this happens. Even with stuff that says "Signature Required." Amazing!


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 24, 2013)

kbmelb said:


> I love UPS because they are consistently awful. I know if I get the alert my package has been delivered and I haven't had a knock at my door I know to check the house at the end of my road that is #520 since my house is #620. It blows me away how often this happens. Even with stuff that says "Signature Required." Amazing!



Reroute it and pick it up at the depot instead.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 24, 2013)

I've got UPS "MyChoice" and can direct any delivery to my local UPS store. It is afe there until I can pick it up. This eliminates the box outside the front door when nobody is home.......especially boxes with words like B&H or Adorama on them!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 24, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> I've got UPS "MyChoice" and can direct any delivery to my local UPS store. It is afe there until I can pick it up. This eliminates the box outside the front door when nobody is home.......especially boxes with words like B&H or Adorama on them!



I almost always have deliveries go to work – indoor loading dock, always someone to sign for them, and they get brought to my office. But I'm off for 3 weeks over the holidays, so they're coming here.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah. Had my 70-200 ii delivered at work because FedEx would not redirect it to a local store. But, too many people see the stuff there. I don't worry about any dishonesty. I just don't want them to know I've spent that kind of $ on something.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 24, 2013)

I had a bad experience with UPS recently. It was my new Gitzo from B&H, and it was signature required, and my wife was at home. I come back to see no tripod, and checked status to see 'delivered'. I live in a very secure apartment complex (only doctors and researchers) so I was very surprised as to who else would sign for a large long package clearly not in their name? Called UPS, they said they'd fix it right away- and to their credit they did. I got a call 2 hours later saying the driver had gone back, retrieved the package (from where?) and re delivered it (in my absence, since I was out). It was a bit worrisome, especially since it was a Friday evening and I couldn't even reach B&H. 
What worried me most is that the driver delivered it incorrectly in an apartment complex which has clear apartment numbering and where he/she delivers everyday!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2013)

Terrific.. I didn't know that anyone else's wife referred to their gear as 'the other girlfriend.' My wife won't even walk the dog with me if I have any gear with me. 
And since this came up in this thread ... I cannot speak highly enough of cpsusa. They are my safety-net... get it if you can, it's worth it.


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 24, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Yeah. Had my 70-200 ii delivered at work because FedEx would not redirect it to a local store. But, too many people see the stuff there. I don't worry about any dishonesty. I just don't want them to know I've spent that kind of $ on something.



The declared value of an item can limit your (the receiver) options for re-routing packages- UPS and FedEx.

Sometimes, delivery options can only be changed by the shipper.

Next time, call the shipper and have them re-route the package.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > I've got UPS "MyChoice" and can direct any delivery to my local UPS store. It is afe there until I can pick it up. This eliminates the box outside the front door when nobody is home.......especially boxes with words like B&H or Adorama on them!
> ...



Apple products or consumer stuff delivered to work magically "disappear." iPads someone ordered for a project were "lost" that way.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 25, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > JPAZ said:
> ...



I guess I am lucky.... I work on a secure site where the company vehicles are all left in the parking lot with the keys in the ignition.


----------



## acoll123 (Dec 25, 2013)

I vaguely remember getting an err 20 with my 5DIII when using a Lexar CF card about a year ago. Switched to Sandisk and have not had any problems since. Same thing with my 1DIV at the same time (while shooting basketball). Again, returning the Lexar card and replacing with Sandisk solved the problem.

My two cents.

Andy


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 25, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> Apple products or consumer stuff delivered to work magically "disappear." iPads someone ordered for a project were "lost" that way.



It would suck to work somewhere where you can't trust your coworkers.  

I get everything from $1.30 coin cell batteries to $13,000 Canon lenses delivered reliably to my office, assuming the carrier drops them off at the loading dock. The only time a shipper claimed delivery but I didn't receive the package, it was a Lowepro Toploader Pro 70 AW that I'd ordered from Amazon, and they used Lasership to deliver it. For those who know Lasership, I likely don't need to explain (inaccurate online tracking, random delivery people, no uniform, unmarked vehicles pulling into your driveway, etc.). After 3 business days with an intervening weekend of back and forth with their customer service – it was delivered on time...it was delivered a day late and at 8 pm (when the building is all locked up??), someone signed for it, sorry, no proof of that), they contacted Amazon and credited me.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 25, 2013)

I guess the Amazon delivery issues will get better with the Drones?

Where I live the local Amazon shipper at least has marked vehicles but the tend to just drop the package off outside my gate (we have a small courtyard in front of the door) often at late hours like 9pm. Were it not for the dog barking when the delivery guy drops the box off, we'd not know until the following day it was even there.


----------



## aceplato (Dec 25, 2013)

acoll123 said:


> I vaguely remember getting an err 20 with my 5DIII when using a Lexar CF card about a year ago. Switched to Sandisk and have not had any problems since. Same thing with my 1DIV at the same time (while shooting basketball). Again, returning the Lexar card and replacing with Sandisk solved the problem.
> 
> My two cents.
> 
> Andy


A few years ago I had an issue with a camera and called Canon, they do all their testing with and suggest you use the SanDisk cards and most specifically for the 5d mkIII the Extreme 60's.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## aceplato (Dec 25, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Terrific.. I didn't know that anyone else's wife referred to their gear as 'the other girlfriend.' My wife won't even walk the dog with me if I have any gear with me.
> And since this came up in this thread ... I cannot speak highly enough of cpsusa. They are my safety-net... get it if you can, it's worth it.


Yep, it's a running joke now as to "the other girlfriend" name especially since I do not go anywhere without the camera. Fortunately most of our friends are narcissistic (performers) so it works really well!

And just waiting now for my CPS-USA badge and T-shirt to come in the mail.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## aceplato (Dec 25, 2013)

kbmelb said:


> I love UPS because they are consistently awful. I know if I get the alert my package has been delivered and I haven't had a knock at my door I know to check the house at the end of my road that is #520 since my house is #620. It blows me away how often this happens. Even with stuff that says "Signature Required." Amazing!


I spent a significant amount of my life working in transportation and I am not a big fan of the owner/operator structure (Fed-Ex) nor the extreme union structure (UPS), both have weaknesses. Fed-Ex was great in the 80's and 90's but UPS has the edge now in my opinion and I am on their black-list. All UPS packages must have a signature if delivered to my address due to a pair of shoes from Amazon that "evaporated" from the doorstep with my wife home all day waiting and listening for the truck (motivation=her new shoes). Driver came out the next day, insisted he made the delivery to our house, I told him he did not, took months but we did get the credit for the shoes and now the only deliveries that are made to our house and do not require a signature are the ones miss-delivered to our house for the house 2 doors down. That happened just last week, Amazon order of movies and the package was ripped open. I made the final delivery and requested our neighbor file a complaint with Amazon.

All of my deliveries are made to my work now, wine, camera equipment and shoes!

Chris


----------



## Joe M (Dec 25, 2013)

aceplato said:


> acoll123 said:
> 
> 
> > I vaguely remember getting an err 20 with my 5DIII when using a Lexar CF card about a year ago. Switched to Sandisk and have not had any problems since. Same thing with my 1DIV at the same time (while shooting basketball). Again, returning the Lexar card and replacing with Sandisk solved the problem.
> ...



Firstly, sorry to hear the problems you're having with the camera. Hopefully Canon will sort it out without too much pain the wallet. 
On this side note regarding Lexar though, this is the first I've heard of it. Specifically that Canon recommends using Sandisk. I've used Sandisk exclusively for years but when I picked up my first 5d3 body, I wanted something bigger than my 32gig cards so picked up a 64 Lexar from BH at a good price. I've had no issues in over a year and a half of fairly heavy use. My 5D3 has the 32gig Sandisk that used to reside in my 7D. I hope the issue you two had is not the norm for Lexar.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 25, 2013)

aceplato said:


> kbmelb said:
> 
> 
> > I love UPS because they are consistently awful. I know if I get the alert my package has been delivered and I haven't had a knock at my door I know to check the house at the end of my road that is #520 since my house is #620. It blows me away how often this happens. Even with stuff that says "Signature Required." Amazing!
> ...



To solve these delivery problems, I propose that Fed-Ex and UPS merge. The new company could be called Fed-Up ;D


----------



## bleephotography (Dec 25, 2013)

Joe M said:


> aceplato said:
> 
> 
> > acoll123 said:
> ...



Likewise. I've shot with both Lexar SD and CF cards for over four years now and I have yet to have a single issue (using them in a 7D, 6D and two 5D Mark IIIs). UPS on the other hand... They continue to deliver my packages in front of our unprotected garage even though I signed up for UPS Choice in order to specify what should be the default location of the front door. They even sign off on those packages being delivered to the front door despite being left in front of the garage! Pure laziness (it's maybe an extra 10 feet away).


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 25, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> To solve these delivery problems, I propose that Fed-Ex and UPS merge. The new company could be called Fed-Up ;D



LMAO. ;D ;D ;D Thanks for thats Serendipidy very funny.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## aceplato (Jan 5, 2014)

To all,

On Thursday I dropped my 5d Mk III off at the Irvine center, they found 3 potential issues all based around the mirror box so I should have word from them soon as to what is what. My wife was in Disneyland at the time and offers that she feels it will be "magical"! I hope as much.

Thanks again for the direction and advice,

Chris


----------

